# Sprawy forum >  jak usunąć profil

## ana

chciałabym usunąć profil jadnak nie widze żadnej zakładki odnośnie tej operacji

----------


## SOMNOaukcja

Dokładnie, też mam ten sam problem, bardzo proszę adminów o pomoc.

----------


## karolcia26

tez chce usunąć konto

----------


## Kasiekk

W panelu użytkownika powinna być taka opcja

----------


## Krzysia

Ale nie ma !!!
Również proszż o pomoc w usunięciu profilu.

----------


## klara30

Jak usunąć profil ? . Czy ktoś się wogóle tym zajmuje ??

----------


## Norser

Z profilu, nie ma takiej opcji.
Proponuję napisać maila do głównego Admina.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisałam 3 wiadomości do Administratora, nie raczył mi odpisać

----------


## tk

prosze się nie obrazac ale naprawde sporo spraw ważnych jest niż usuwanie na prośbe konta,
tym bardziej, że zakładacie je, zadajecie pytanie, my inwestujemy wysilek w odp. a pozniej chcecie wszystko usunąć,

skrypt vbulletin na którym opiera się nasze forum nie ma możliwości samodzielnego usunięcia konta, nie zostało to w żaden sposób zablokowane przez nas

jednak macie Państwo przeciez możliwość zmiany maila w panelu na inny, edycji treści postów na inną, nie rozumiem w czym konkretnie jest problem

prosze pisać o jakie konkretnie rzeczy chcecie "usunąć" a postaram się pomóc

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nikt się nie obraża, zadajemy normalne pytanie jak usunąć profil i tylko o to nam chodzi. Nie spotkałam się jeszcze z czymś takim żeby nie można było usunąć samodzielnie profilu lub żeby Administrator tego nie zrobił na moją prośbę. Nie chcemy usuwać konkretnych rzeczy tylko całe konto. Ja osobiście nie dostałam odpowiedzi na mój problem, z tego co widzę większość wpisów pozostaje bez odpowiedzi, a odpowiadają zwykli ludzie którzy chcą pomóc, ale nie wiem czy się orientują w temacie. Proszę więc nie pisać że jesteście Państwo zajęci odpowiadaniem na nasze problemy. Poza tym Państwa forum jest pierwsze w wyszukiwarce i pewnie wiele osób tak jak ja dało się nabrać,że na forum są lekarze którzy udzielą nam odpowiedzi, z resztą tak się Państwo ogłaszają "... Lekarze, diagnoza online, porady i pytania do lekarzy.... " Czy to tylko chwyt reklamowy ?

----------


## anonim9

Również chcę usunąć konto

----------


## justysia2029

no własnie, ja też chce usunąć profil i swoje posty, dlaczego jest to nie możliwe ? I nikt się nie obraża oczywiście zakładanie konta jest darmowe i nikt nas nie zmusza ale mamy prawo to konto usunąć, obecnie nie korzystam z żadnego forum i nie chce aby moje posty lub wpisy były na tej witrynie więc chce konto usunąć!!!!!

----------


## karolcia26

chce usunąć tu konto 
prosze o pomoc

----------


## kyatt

plz niech ktoś usunie konto dziękuję

----------


## kyatt

Proszę mi zmienić nick na temp1235232523 dziękuję

----------


## Billystok

я думаю этого не стоит делать

----------

